# How many people carrying twins actually make it full term???



## mrsmccosley

I was just wondering how many people actually make it full term 38 weeks with twins? I was told I have the best and easiest kind of twins to carry and I should have no problem making it full term, but its been a roller coaster and honestly im starting to question "full term."


----------



## Mea

Congratulations on your twins. I had fraternal twins and a nice easyish!!! Smooth pregnancy and I made it to 37 weeks so almost full term.


----------



## arj

Stalking.... I'd be interested too...
Some days I think they will stick in there forever, some days I think there's no way Ill make 38 weeks!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

I had identical twins at 36 & 4 weeks by c section as they wanted babies delivered before 37 weeks as they were identical. They showed no signs if coming out though so I reckon I would of got to 38 weeks if doctors would of let me go that far. xx


----------



## LesleyL

praying i make it that far.....i'm already dilated 2 cm. being sure to get lots of rest and hydration!


----------



## _Vicky_

I was induced at 37+3 and I wasn't showing any signs of being near labour I know I would have got to 38 x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - I made my section date at 38+2 with mine, at which point there was no sign of them coming by themselves. I had a cervical stitch and funneled cervix from 25wks too, but still made it. Twins can and do make term hun, so don't write your pregnancy off just yet ;) x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I made it to 37+4 and was induced. Was already getting close though as I was dilated to 5cm without even knowing. I may have made it to 38, who knows!

As the others have said, lots and lots of twins do make it to 38 weeks, don't panic :)


----------



## arj

P.s mrsmccosley I love your avatar picture of your twins, I never got a pic like that of mine since I found out so late, and babies were too big to get a picture together. :flow:


----------



## Wind

My daughter was born at 34 weeks but I made it to 38+3 with my twins. It was a planned section. I don't know how much longer it would have taken to go into labor.


----------



## mrsmccosley

how many weeks are you LesleyL?


----------



## zephyr

Mine were induced at 38 weeks. I swore I thought they would be coming earlier because of all the plug I was losing and contractions I was getting but turns out when they induced me, my body still did not want to let the babies out :p


----------



## Kopgirl1982

I'm 35 weeks today and don't feel like anything is going to happen soon. The hospital have said that they induce me at 38 weeks if they haven't arrived. At the moment I feel like my 2 will hang on to the bitter end!


----------



## 1948LC

Against all odds I made it to my planned c section at 37+2, I had a shorter cervix as I had a fair bit of it removed due to abnormal cells, I never in a million years thought I'd make 30 weeks let alone 37! I feel I would have made it to 38 weeks no problem. You just never ever know! x


----------



## beckyboo1980

I was absolutely huge and everyone kept saying there was no way I would make 38 weeks. In the end I had a c-section at 37+5 and was showing no signs of going into labour. By 34/35 weeks although I knew the longer they stayed in the better I was just desperate to go into labour!
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## SaraM

i was induced at 38 weeks - i think they would have stayed in forever if they could.


----------



## fidgets mammy

Well im only 27wks but am amazed ive got this far. Im hoping to get to 37wks as thats what my cons wants me to go to. But 32 is my goal. I dont think ill have them too early despite bein massive abd in so much discomfort and pain. These girls are cosy.


----------



## loveacupcake

I made it to 37+1. My water broke six days before my planned c-section. Quite a surprise as I had just started maternity leave and was looking forward to my week off before the babies arrived! I was only dilated 1cm but these boys wanted to make their appearance. I had only had BH off and on prior to that.


----------



## LesleyL

i will be 32 weeks this sunday....


----------



## arj

I'm feeling kinda periody achey a bit lately with tons of BH, am 27+3, and people are saying they reckon I wont go to 38 weeks, but I think I will easily and have two fat little babies!


----------



## lizziedripping

Tons of bh and period cramps were a feature of my pregnancy arj, and you know how big the boys were. Didn't make them come early tho - keep the faith ;) x


----------



## jogami

My ObGyn would like to push mine to 38 weeks and I sincerely hope I make it that far, thinking of asking him to put a stitch in at about 20 weeks.

Good idea?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi jog, I had a stitch placed at 12wks but I had definite incompetent cervix which meant that my second child had been born without contractions at 24wks. A stitch doesn't prevent ptl, only a weak cervix from dilating under the pressure of a growing baby. I'm doubtful they'd agree to stitching unless you had obvious signs of IC. if your cervix is looking good at this stage, then it's unlikely to be incompetent xx


----------



## Miss MellyG

Mine wore born by planned section at 38 weeks but probably could have gone longer


----------



## Bumblebee117

went into labour at 35+4 and had them at 36+3! i knew i wouldn't make it til 39 weeks when my cons wanted to induce as i started loosing my mucous plug at 35 weeks exactly.

xx


----------



## Tobaira

Mine were born at 32 wks (identical although they were di/di so everyone kept thinking they were fraternal). They would have been happy to stay in longer though but I developed pre-eclampsia and hellp so they had to come out


----------

